# World's smallest horse?



## Nifty (Apr 25, 2010)

Now this is a TINY horse!!  (video):

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2010/04/25/pkg.nh.smallest.horse.wmur?hpt=T2

You could almost keep something like that in a medium sized backyard!  1/2 acre for this little guy would be the same as like 10 acres for a regular horse!


----------



## TheMiniaturePony (Apr 25, 2010)

DO WANT!


----------



## haviris (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd want to see it as an adult then deside, it's cute, it's head looks alittle dwarfie to me. Baby animals are hard to resist, I think that's why they show them as babies instead of adults! I would never 'assume' it will be the World's tiniest horse, it's got a long way to go before it's fully grown.

I knew a full sized horse that was a twin, he was TINY, he had to be lifted to nurse his mom because he couldn't reach on his own, he's normal sized now! If he's not a dwarf I would assume he'd be about the size of his parents. Of course if he is a dwarf he probably will be small, and hopefully minimal enough to stay healthy.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 26, 2010)

What's with his eyes and forehead?  Is that normal?


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, I was gonna say the eyes are a little freaky! He definitely looks out of proportion to me head wise.

Otherwise it will be neat to see how he grows up. I agree, it's a little risky to assume he will be the tiniest horse. You never know how they will grow!


----------



## dianneS (May 12, 2010)

He looks like he has a bulbous head.  That is an indication of dwarfism, not a good thing no matter how cute.

The vet thought that my mini had dwarfism too, but it was winter, he had a huge shaggy coat, was 27" tall and skin and bones under his winter coat.  In the spring after we nursed him back from the brink of death, I clipped him, and he has a beautiful dished face!  No dwarfism at all.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (May 12, 2010)

One of my colts in 2007 looked like that.  As the father was unknown I just thought the dip in his face showed an Arab background in the sire.  His eyes did sort of concern me at the time, but he is all grown up now and shows no sign of it.  In fact I don't think he has an Arab sire anymore either, or not a strongly Arab cross anyway, he looks more TB, and he has outgrown his TWH mother so he is not at all short.


----------

